# Book sale.



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2011)

Just had an up-date e-mail from Pen and Sword, announcing a massive sale on books, with up to 70% off. There seem to be a wealth of interesting titles on WW2 subjects, including some classic aviation titles.
Worth a look at :- Pen and Sword Books: Military History and Nostalgia Book Publishers


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2011)

Some good ones in there. I remember being captivated by "Blood Red Snow".


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't even dare to take a look. It's the end of the month here already. Damn electricity bills.
Thanks for the link anyway, Terry.


----------

